# Post ride drink choice defines the rider...



## fujirider1 (Jun 26, 2006)

I was just on a local weekday ride, you know the one when you don't have much to do in the late afternoon, and I think I'm on too something. I've decided that there are two types or riders in mountain biking, the ones who do it for passion and general love of biking, and those who do it for excercise and fitness. And while we're on that topic I've noticed that the excercise riders are usually the ones who don't say "hi" on the trail and look at me like I'm sort of alien as I ride by them with a friendly greeting, come on guys... But anyways these two types of riders in my opinion are constituted by what they have to drink after their ride. The fitness junky will have his/her post ride accelerade or similar drink, where as the rider who does it for fun will have whatever drink makes him/her happy, in most cases a nice post ride drink with friends to top off a day well spent. Let me know what you think and if I'm onto something, just a thought I had that I'm placing out there to see what people think...Happy trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## ziggurat44 (Oct 23, 2006)

hmmm....maybe a good percentage fits your theory, but you'd be amazed at the number of racers I hang out with that enjoy a good beer soon after a race. Very soon. Like minutes after crossing the finish line soon....hell, I've seen beer handups.....
Of course, my team is sponsered by a bar.....as is another team.....hell, I'm from wisconsin, we but beer in our babies bottles....


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's my formula:
Day ride = Gatorade
Night ride = beer

Hope that helped.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

where as the rider who does it for fun will have whatever drink makes him/her happy,.....

sometimes----but I find I need a recovery drink. And I need salt replacement etc.
I swill the diet coa and red bull or an occasional sobe too to make me happy.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you say hello to every person in the grocery store as you push your cart past theirs... even if they aren't looking at you?


----------



## bigbadwimp (Sep 21, 2005)

29Colossus said:


> Do you say hello to every person in the grocery store as you push your cart past theirs... even if they aren't looking at you?


Na, he doesn't have shopping passion, just mountain biking passion.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

bigbadwimp said:


> Na, he doesn't have shopping passion, just mountain biking passion.


Gotta buy those post-ride drinks somewhere!

And no passion for buying food at the food store? To eat!? Are you loco?


----------



## bigbadwimp (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey, I love to eat just as much as the next guy but grocery shopping isn't one of those activities I'd do if I only had a day to live.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

> you know the one when you don't have much to do in the late afternoon


I know about these in theory, but have only actually seen them 1-2x per year since the 10th grade. So let me take another slice at your analysis of MTB culture. Riders who are NOT time constrained and those who ARE time constrained. The former ride a lot and seem to consume many enjoyable beverages afterwards. The latter can be easily confused with the un-friendly "fitness" types, but they are not. They are just trying to jam a quick ride into a busy schedule and don't have time to chat on the trail or hang around afterwards. I'm one of those, but certainly wish I had the time to relax and enjoy a nice post ride beverage. That is one of my many retirement goals.
R


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

That picture gave me wood


----------



## Burtonrider250 (Aug 31, 2006)

sunsetrider said:


> That picture gave me wood


You too, huh?


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

WTH, my preferred recovery drink in the summer is Becks, and in the winter it's Guinness. For the rest of the year, it varies upon mood and how challenging the ride was! Oh, getting back on topic, I'm out there for fun.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

Mine's Guinness all year round. Beck's is what I get when I go to bars...

I ride for fun too, obviously. But I'll have a Guinness after races (hell, I earned it )


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

The ride defines the rider. 
The drink defines the drinker.
The post defines the poster.
The trophy wife defines the billionaire.

get it right.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

my post ride drink is usually water.....as well as my pre ride drink.....and my during-ride drink too....

then again, im only 15 and im too young to drink :thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I usually inject heroin after my ride...

...but snort cocaine right before it.

Hope you have a good definition of me.


----------



## bigbadwimp (Sep 21, 2005)

lidarman said:


> I usually inject heroin after my ride...
> 
> ...but snort cocaine right before it.
> 
> Hope you have a good definition of me.


I do: Classy! :thumbsup:


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

*No limits bay-bee!*










Who says you shouldn't mix your drinks?

.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

I do that too! Two swigs beer, one sip water. Repeat til done with the water....


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

depends on time and intensity after very hard ride my stomach can not tolerate beer for a few hours mostly water or gatorade maybe a dr pepper.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hey Rick Romero....*



fujirider1 said:


> I was just on a local weekday ride, you know the one when you don't have much to do in the late afternoon, and I think I'm on too something. I've decided that there are two types or riders in mountain biking, the ones who do it for passion and general love of biking, and those who do it for excercise and fitness. And while we're on that topic I've noticed that the excercise riders are usually the ones who don't say "hi" on the trail and look at me like I'm sort of alien as I ride by them with a friendly greeting, come on guys... But anyways these two types of riders in my opinion are constituted by what they have to drink after their ride. The fitness junky will have his/her post ride accelerade or similar drink, where as the rider who does it for fun will have whatever drink makes him/her happy, in most cases a nice post ride drink with friends to top off a day well spent. Let me know what you think and if I'm onto something, just a thought I had that I'm placing out there to see what people think...Happy trails. :thumbsup:


85% of people who commit a crime have eaten bread within 48 hours of committing a crime.
100% have drank a liquid.

Your not on to anything. Try again.

Now if you'd said "During ride drink choice defines the rider", you might be onto something.


Water - gets thirsty
Gatorade or something like it - gets thirsty and likes something sweet to drink
Beer - you're in New Mexico


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

bui said:


>


let's start a guiness h8trs thread. I can't stand that overcooked treacle.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

dusthuffer said:


> let's start a guiness h8trs thread. I can't stand that overcooked treacle.


Blasphemy!


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Currently running 2 Below from New Belgium fore and aft. And saying hiiiiiiiiii......


----------



## crazy4blues (Sep 10, 2006)

bui said:


>


k, but . . .


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

I like this picture: it's 8:00, the baby is in bed. Let's pour us a stout before we start cleaning up from dinner and the day. Been right there myself...almost daily!

Pretty soon the binkies will be gone, and you'll be drinking your stout while cleaning the kitchen and assembling school lunches for the gang.

Things change...but the stout is always great!

B


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

dusthuffer said:


> let's start a guiness h8trs thread. I can't stand that overcooked treacle.


No kidding. Not to mention the fact that it has less alcohol content than a can of Miller Lite.


----------



## 4000psi (Jul 6, 2006)

I have recently grown fond of a mid ride PBR. I guess that doesn't make me the racer/fitness type. I live in the south, I am polite to all trail users and say hello to all. It just proper.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

I believe there are two kinds of people in this world: those who try to categorize people and those who realize its futility.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

icegeek said:


> I believe there are two kinds of people in this world: those who try to categorize people and those who realize its futility.


Which might also be a function of age. Er, I mean, wisdom. Yes. Wisdom.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

icegeek said:


> I believe there are two kinds of people in this world: those who try to categorize people and those who realize its futility.


"those who realize its futility"

I think I fall into that category.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

notaknob said:


> "During ride drink choice defines the rider", you might be onto something.
> 
> 
> Water - gets thirsty
> ...


Can I pick all 3 and add an option?
I've taken beer along and sometimes carry a flask with a bit 'o scotch. This has been done on "passion" rides and on "exercise" :eekster: rides. Oh, and I sometimes don't say hello, but usually do?
Damn, I'm conflicted I guess. Where do find that list that tells me what's cool and socially acceptable? :skep:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I had to drink a pint of Guiness, at lunch on the farm everyday at noon.

Room Temp beer outside was usually 30 plus.

Sorry I would rather have a nice ice cold beer any day over a guiness.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

The human instinct is to categorize people.

Fro example, people in my gang vs people not in my gang.

We are social animals.

Some categories just don't work out very well.

Sometimes I have beer, sometimes I have a fruit smoothy, sometimes I have water, sometimes I have juice, sometimes I have a coke.


----------



## crazy4blues (Sep 10, 2006)

MDEnvEngr said:


> I like this picture: it's 8:00, the baby is in bed. Let's pour us a stout before we start cleaning up from dinner and the day. Been right there myself...almost daily!
> 
> Pretty soon the binkies will be gone, and you'll be drinking your stout while cleaning the kitchen and assembling school lunches for the gang.
> 
> ...


Ha! You've got everything exactly right! Except that that isn't a stout; it's a dark Belgian style ale made by North Coast Brewing. The "monk" on the bottle is, of course, jazz legend Thelonious Monk. NCB sends donations to the Thelonious Monk Institute of Jazz w/ every purchase. They make Red Seal and a very nice imperial stout called Old Rasputin.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Large Vanilla Milkshake is my choice.....*

.... and I say hello to everyone. Guess that follows your line of thinking. I'm long past doing any sports for fitness. If I get fit, fine, but that is not the reason I ride/ski/surf.


----------



## robinb (Aug 11, 2006)

*wouldn't it be nice...*

if we could always just rehydrate with alcohol - hell I love a beer as much as anyone, but sometimes I need to drink a gatorade post ride - after which I can drink beer:thumbsup:

rb


----------



## fujirider1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I guess we're all just a group of indefinable riders who do whatever "floats their boat", but I'm surprised some people have even brough beer along or stopped for a mid ride PBR, that's just funny to me, gotta love it right?


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

bui said:


>


mmmmm, a pork chop in a can. The perfect mid ride nutritional drink. I like the cans that have the CO2 cannister that doesn't foam until you open it. Carry it for 4 hours up the mountain, share it with a friend and get ready for the downhill. 
c


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

carter1 said:


> mmmmm, a pork chop in a can. The perfect mid ride nutritional drink. I like the cans that have the CO2 cannister that doesn't foam until you open it. Carry it for 4 hours up the mountain, share it with a friend and get ready for the downhill.
> c


I think you are on to something there?


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thank you...*



EMrider said:


> I know about these in theory, but have only actually seen them 1-2x per year since the 10th grade. So let me take another slice at your analysis of MTB culture. Riders who are NOT time constrained and those who ARE time constrained. The former ride a lot and seem to consume many enjoyable beverages afterwards. The latter can be easily confused with the un-friendly "fitness" types, but they are not. They are just trying to jam a quick ride into a busy schedule and don't have time to chat on the trail or hang around afterwards. I'm one of those, but certainly wish I had the time to relax and enjoy a nice post ride beverage. That is one of my many retirement goals.
> R


If I don't wave back, it's my eyesight...I didn't see you. If I don't say hello in return, It's my ears.... I couldn't hear you. If I smoked you on the trail... you're slow. And if I'm not drinking beer after a ride with you ... you didn't ask.

My bike 'time' is part of my salvation these days. Don't take it personally if I hammer by.:thumbsup:

Oh, yeah... A cold shot of Don Julio Silver Tequilla and a Corona


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

Personally, I drink anything during a ride. Water, gatorade, soda on occasion for giggles, and milk once when the water main busted (it was either milk or siphon water out of the toilet). Post-ride, I like something cold in one hand and a hot steaming mug of Jo in the other. Especially after a long ride, nothing better than several mugs of coffee to get some spunk in the legs.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Here's a post ride fav:


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

Mmmmmm.....Pie.


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Bleck..... pumpkin pie.
I'm a pecan pie man myself, just had some with a Carolina Brewing Company Imperial IPA, if I'd only had some vanilla ice cream, it would have been the perfect "after Christmas parade party" desert evah! 

c


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

when in Rome...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

or......


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

carter1 said:


> Bleck..... pumpkin pie.


Sweet Potato.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

'Til the day I die, I will never understand people who try to pigeonhole (and therefore judge) other riders.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

carter1 said:


> mmmmm, a pork chop in a can. The perfect mid ride nutritional drink. I like the cans that have the CO2 cannister that doesn't foam until you open it. Carry it for 4 hours up the mountain, share it with a friend and get ready for the downhill.
> c


No kidding? I didn't realize they sold cans with widgets (that N2 container to cause the foaming...I googled it....). Around here, I can only get the glass bottles, so I usually wait til post-ride to imbibe...


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

I know it's hard to believe but there are people that don't drink beer.
Regardless of what kind of mtn biker they are.
LS


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

I know it's hard to believe but there are people that don't drink beer.
Regardless of what kind of mtn biker they are.
LS


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

What you speak of is a myth or a fairy tale. You also believe in big foot and the easter bunny)


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Lickety Split said:


> I know it's hard to believe but there are people that don't drink beer.
> Regardless of what kind of mtn biker they are.
> LS


Seriously???
But they all drink good coffee though-right?!
c


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sometimes a beer right after a ride gives me a headache.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Lickety Split said:


> I know it's hard to believe but there are people that don't drink beer.
> Regardless of what kind of mtn biker they are.
> LS


I'm one of them... Don't drink any alcoholic beverages for that matter, never did*, never will.

BM

*- In the past, on rare occasion I've had one sip of this or that, and the most I've had at once is either a shot of bicardi or 1/2 a beer (don't know what's more alcohol), but I've never been buzzed let alone drunk.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

beers sometimes before, during and after the ride. don't label me though, for a rider I'm a good drunk.


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

*Beer Me!*


----------



## 4000psi (Jul 6, 2006)

fujirider1 said:


> Well I guess we're all just a group of indefinable riders who do whatever "floats their boat", but I'm surprised some people have even brough beer along or stopped for a mid ride PBR, that's just funny to me, gotta love it right?


It's got water in it! I don't do it much. I mostly blame it on the strong grip alcoholism has on my riding buddies. I try to support them as best a bro can. I won't cross the line with a mid ride high gravity beer. Yet.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

fujirider1 said:


> But anyways these two types of riders in my opinion are constituted by what they have to drink after their ride.


There are two types of riders: those who categorize, those who don't, and those who confuse correlation with causality.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

carter1 said:


> Seriously???
> But they all drink good coffee though-right?!
> c


By George, I think you're on to something!!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Since the thread is post-ride bevies; my drink of choice is chocalate milk. I recover quicker and don't suffer the extreme post-ride bonk I usually get mostlikely from an f-ed up blood sugar imbalance. 

Otherwise, there is no denying the greatness of an ice cold beer immediately following an "epic" ride. You don't realize that PBR, Coors, and the like actually have flavor until you've drained your camelbak 2 x's on the same ride and someone tosses a 12 oz barley pop to you...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Perspective*



bingemtbr said:


> Since the thread is post-ride bevies; my drink of choice is chocalate milk. I recover quicker and don't suffer the extreme post-ride bonk I usually get mostlikely from an f-ed up blood sugar imbalance.
> 
> Otherwise, there is no denying the greatness of an ice cold beer immediately following an "epic" ride. You don't realize that PBR, Coors, and the like actually have flavor until you've drained your camelbak 2 x's on the same ride and someone tosses a 12 oz barley pop to you...


Immediately following a ride with your criteria, a cat turd with ketchup on it would taste like Beef Wellington. Because your body is craving 100% of everything doesn't mean that Coors is good. It just means your standards have dropped.


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

fujirider1 said:


> I've noticed that the excercise riders are usually the ones who don't say "hi" on the trail and look at me like I'm sort of alien as I ride by them with a friendly greeting,


My theory is that those who do it for the exercise are already at their limit (for their corresponding level). Thus are less able to respond or are already tired to have clear thinking.
I have seen it even in "just for fun" rides when I invite some people and they are not in good shape, sometimes they cannot even nod, much less say "hi". Some of them just en up having to stop and have and facial expression of "leave me here, you continue, I don't mind dying alone!" when the sugar in blood becomes too low.


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

Pbr


----------



## Burtonrider250 (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

i say hi to everyone on the trail, and wave to every roadie when i'm on the road (even though there's only a 30% response rate)

i get home and blend together apple juice, a banana, gatorade mix, whey protein, and a scoop of carbo gain stuff.

take that, OP.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

me care to join????


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

notaknob said:


> 85% of people who commit a crime have eaten bread within 48 hours of committing a crime.
> 100% have drank a liquid.
> 
> Your not on to anything. Try again.
> ...


mmm beer!








notice thats green chile beer:thumbsup: just in time for chile season!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

nomit said:


> i say hi to everyone on the trail, and wave to every roadie when i'm on the road (even though there's only a 30% response rate)
> 
> i get home and blend together apple juice, a banana, gatorade mix, whey protein, and a scoop of carbo gain stuff.
> 
> take that, OP.


 ill stick with beer thank you


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Drunkeness is way overrated


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

zrm said:


> Drunkeness is way overrated


 says the most boring person in the world.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Is it normal to drink whale *** after a ride?


----------



## Fuera_99 (Jul 29, 2009)

29Colossus said:


> No kidding. Not to mention the fact that it has less alcohol content than a can of Miller Lite.


Guinness Draught, sold in kegs-4.1 to 4.3% alcohol by volume (abv); 
Extra Cold Draught, sold in kegs and put through a super cooler-4.1 to 4.3% abv; 
Bottled Guinness Draught, which includes a patented "rocket widget" to simulate the nitrogenation in the draught variety-4.1 to 4.3% abv; 
Canned Guinness Draught, which includes a similar but differently shaped widget-4.1 to 4.3% abv;

Miller Lite 4.3%


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> says the most boring person in the world.


If you have to be intoxicated to not be boring you should look at why you're boring


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> says the most boring person in the world.


If you have to be intoxicated to not be boring you should look at why you're boring


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

If a beer or two gets you drunk, well, I guess you're a cheap date. Enjoying a beer and getting drunk are worlds apart. Post ride I usually grab a Gatorade and a slim jim. Weekend rides warrant a six pack of new castle that usually lasts all weekend. No pre/mid ride beers though, but I'm not doing any epic xc rides, just hike up to bomb down. Also I say hello to the few I may see out there. Screw extra exercise, luckily I get mine at work.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

For the weekday 10-15 mile rides: Sports Drink to cool down, Land Shark Beer with lime after the clean up.

For those weekend rides with buddies and camping: Sour Mash Whisky and the inevitable white cheeked, hairy, full moon that some tool feels necessary to proudly display to the grimacing faces of his comrades.:skep:


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Depends on the mood

During the ride 







After the ride 







Once I get home


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Scotch, Scotch, Scotch, I love Scotch.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

JPark said:


> Scotch, Scotch, Scotch, I love Scotch.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

After a ride, water and or Mona Vie I also have an E=MV energy drink before a ride. But most of what I consume is good old fashioned water.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Why can't anybody teach those fvcking talking animals to spell already. Those are really getting gay, oops, I mean retarded, oops! Why am I so offensive today?


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

I read through this whole thread and still haven't figured out why enjoying a bike ride and exercising have to be mutually exclusive.


And I drink chocolate milk.


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Coffee before a ride,

Water during, with a mid-ride pint of cider if its in the summer.

Post ride beer: Becks, Hoegarrden, Leffe, Guinness.

Night ride / Over night: Whisky - Ardbeg, Laphroig, Talisker.

SSP


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been on the wagon for years, so no booze for me pre-, during or post-ride. I typically drink a 50/50 mix of Glaceau Smart water and whatever all-natural energy drink I can get at Hannaford. I always carry 2x24oz bottles of the stuff, and rarely finish both over the course of the ride.

I ride solely for fun. The healthiness of riding is incidental.

I say "Hi" or nod to all fellow trail-users and background extras (people mowing their lawns, etc). I usually get ignored by roadies and really hot women, but a return "Hi" or nod from male and less-hot female mountain bikers. There's a lot of really hot women on my usual trail, so I get ignored a lot.

...but the view is fantastic!


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

Ice water ... for myself and my Bong!:thumbsup: 

I might be in the minority in the Mtn. Bike community, but beer smells and tastes(?) like piss to me.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

mtmtbkr said:


> I might be in the minority in the Mtn. Bike community, but beer smells and tastes(?) like piss to me.


you just haven't drank the right beer yet.


----------



## Duce97 (Jun 15, 2009)

I dont drink beer and i say hi to everyone thats on the trails . I have called an ambulance a couple times though for guys that decided to have their post ride drink for pre ride refreshment and became friends with trees.

I save the drinking for when i get home , with the drinking laws in my state driving after drinking just isint worth it and i have to drive to and from all my trails. When at home its jack and coke or rum and coke.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I ride for fun and fitness.
I say hi to everyone on the trail.
I can't fathom drinking a beer directly after a ride. I'm thirsty and tired, don't need a depressant that dehydrates you.
Directly post ride its whatever I have left in my bottles. HEED or water.
On the way back, stop at the gas station and:


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> ...*that dehydrates you.*...
> Directly post ride its whatever I have left in my bottles. HEED or water.
> On the way back, stop at the gas station and:


monster doesn't dehydrate you? personally, it dehydrates me more than a night of heavy drinking...


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

^ its also low carb. shouldn't you be picking out the highest carb thing in the store, post ride?

replenish those glycogen stores dude.


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

I have tried for two decades. 

No luck.

Rather have a Root Beer or a Mexican Coke in a Bottle.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I love that lo-carb Monster too. Doesn't seem to dehydrate me. Immediately after the ride I drink a lot of water though. The gas station drink is more of a treat than a refuel. Then I go home and scarf down my chicken breast and whole grain pasta and about a half gallon of skim. (About 80% of my diet)


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

nomit said:


> ^ its also low carb. shouldn't you be picking out the highest carb thing in the store, post ride?
> 
> replenish those glycogen stores dude.


I normally have water or HEED left over at the end of the ride and that is the re-hydrate. I just love the taste of monster, in fact I wish they had it without all the caffeine so I could drink more. 

When I get home I have a shake with 1/2 cup low fat yogurt, strawberries, pineapple, honey and protein. Takes care of my simple carb boost and protein for repair.

Another strategy (in regards to glycogen and muscle repair) is a york peppermint patty and a low fat chocolate milk. Ghetto but effective if you don't have all the fancy stuff.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

jaegerbombs (of the monster variety)!!


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

I do it for fun and exercise, and my post ride drink is finishing off my water bottle, usually followed by some kool aid.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

Can't live without my post-ride smoothie: juice, berries, banana, maca, and a scoop of glutamine.

A lot of people crave the beer for the chromium content. A workout burns it out of you...


----------



## etuck (Feb 9, 2007)

Post ride is the only time I drink regular soda. A big coke classic after a long ride, or late in a long ride, is incredible. If I am dehydrated I'll chug a gatorade then crack the coke classic.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a fairly old school rider, so it's usually a cold Coke, but a Fat Tire is always appreciated...


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*I drink water and I am not afraid to say it.*

Wow! :madmax:

I drink water before, during, after it. No beer here. But I love to see those that drink beer after a hot ride.  
During ride water and the HAMMER. I'm introvert no salutations to strangers. And every one is a stranger.


----------

